# Emerson College Sgt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Sergeant*
Institution:
*Emerson College*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/06/2021

Type:
Full-Time


*Job Number: *JR002539
*Target Hire Date*
05/03/2021 - 28 days to go
*
Join our community and experience Emerson College!*
Under the general supervision of a Lieutenant, the Sergeant is responsible for the supervision of officers and civilian staff to help accomplish the Department's overall mission to provide a safe and secure environment for the Emerson community. The Sergeant conducts and directs patrol operations on their shift and manages the day to day activities of the officers. The Sergeant enforces department orders and state laws, and provides leadership and supervision to all the members under their command.

The Sergeant also facilitates clear and positive communications between department members and management, mentors subordinates, prepares and delivers employee performance evaluations, directs Department operations on their assigned shift.
*
Job Duties*

Managing daily patrol operations
Observing the performance of members under their command, mentoring when necessary and commending their behavior/actions where appropriate
Conducting shift change roll calls during which equipment, appearance of officers, duty assignments and special orders or other information is completed
Successfully resolving a wide range of potential problems requiring sound judgment and discretion
Identifying on-going problems or issues and recommending new procedures or protocol changes to improve Department operations.
Performing the role of Shift Commander when a Lieutenant is not on duty or otherwise unavailable
Serving as a positive role model/mentor to subordinates and peers and promoting the
Implementing the College's emergency preparedness plan in responding to disasters and other major incidents
Participating in campus safety programs
Responding to calls of serious emergencies, felonies and other major incidents
Working closely and collaboratively with Emerson community members, groups and other College departments on public safety issues.
Act as a Liaison with other Public Safety agencies and the court system
*Primary Duties, Responsibilities, and Tasks*

Possess and demonstrate ethical behavior and integrity
Ability to complete assigned duties
Ability to utilize sound judgment and engage in problem solving
Ability to multi-task, be resourceful and show initiative
Ability to provide analytical and critical thinking
Ability to demonstrate organizational and time management skills
Ability to establish effective working relationships with all members of a culturally diverse institution
Must have good written and verbal communication skills
*Essential Requirements:*
Three years of policing experience, preferably in a campus setting
Ability to obtain a valid Massachusetts motor vehicle operator's license and the ability to be insured by the College's automobile liability insurer
Applicants are preferred to be graduates of a full-time police recruit training academy certified by the Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council or the Massachusetts State Police (MSP) Academy for campus police officers. Graduation from an out of state academy or a Massachusetts Reserve Intermittent Training Academy is acceptable
Successful completion of annual fitness for duty assessment; including a background investigation, a psychological evaluation, and a medical release
Applicants must meet the State Police requirements for obtaining Special State Police Officer Warrant as listed in 515 CMR 5.04: "General Standards for Appointment". Applicants must not be less than 19 years of age. Applicants must be a United States citizen, and an employee of an agency described in M.G.L. c. 22C, s56 through 68."
*Physical Requirements:*

Must be able to remain on feet for extended periods, stoop, kneel, crouch, lift, carry, push, pull, and climb stairs, balance, walk, and run
Must be able to access all facilities, on foot, to respond to emergency calls for service to include the upper-most floors of campus buildings when elevators are not available
Must be able to conduct visual surveillance of individuals and surroundings
Must be physically able to operate Department equipment
Work includes exposure to elements, severe weather/ temperatures and loud noises
Work environment can exposure one to hazards and physical risks to personal safety
Must be physically fit and able to defend community members and one's self from attack or physical assault
Must be able to wear the required uniform
Must be able to work different shifts, including weekends, holidays, and overtime shifts as required
The entry rate of pay for this position is $31.25/hour.
Grade of Position: A16N40 Scheduled Weekly Hours: 40.00 Hiring Range: $61,350.00 - $64,300.00









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Emerson College

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/h_606cb0770288401d9f783f90a2f18cb5


----------

